# black beauty



## kccomet (Feb 15, 2017)

got this off ebay, arrived today. this is the first balloon tired bike ive bought in quite awhile. it had that been sitting quite awhile look that i like.its faded glory but the bike will clean up quite a bit and look crusty cool. its not a bluebird or an aerocycle but its affordable fun that didnt break my bank account


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2017)

Great bike, Congrads!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 15, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that one. It's a pretty high spec Snyder built bike, similar to the Zep.

Here it is when it was new!

See thread below:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-hanging-in-store-picture.105320/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2017)

@Robertriley


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice i would just clean it and ride it.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 15, 2017)

Cool ride....great find...now ride that bad boy!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2017)

Man, how did I miss that one??? Sweet ride!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll trade you a 1899 Columbia Chainless for it


----------



## Kstone (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd buy that bike just for the badge. So slick. Congrats.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 16, 2017)

this one is still for sale!!


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2017)

Was Catfish looking for one of these in black? http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rollfast-bicycle-wanted.62771/#post-379792


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> I'd buy that bike just for the badge. So slick. Congrats.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/DP-Harris-M...347005?hash=item58edd6003d:g:WDcAAOSwqYBWo~mn


----------

